# Any guesses on iPad Canadian price?



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

In the past, Apple has adjusted their exchange rate and pricing when there's a new product or revision.
More recently, it looks like Apple has thrown out any sort of set exchange rate and simply add $100 more for Canadian prices. This creates a spread anywhere between 4-10% on many of the MB/MBP's. 

However, if they applied this same method to the iPad and priced it at $599, that spread will be an incredible 20%!

Assuming the loonie stays similar to what it is today (97-98 cents to the US dollar), what are your thoughts on where the cost of the iPad will come in at?


----------



## minnes (Aug 15, 2001)

I think CAN $529 is reasonable, at 0.95$US


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I'd imagine it will be US price + $50-$100, depending on model. As has been said many times before, currency parity doesn't mean that a product will cost the same in Canada or the US. There are many other expenses to consider, including inter-border deliveries, customs fees, etc.


----------



## johnnyspade (Aug 24, 2007)

I would like to see it at $550 but my gut tells me it will be priced at $599.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

$549. For starters.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

I think it'll be $549


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

iPod Touch 64GB Model is $399 USD and $429 CAD. I could see either $529 or $549.


----------



## imobile (Oct 6, 2007)

Add 10% to US prices eh?


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

John Clay said:


> As has been said many times before, currency parity doesn't mean that a product will cost the same in Canada or the US. There are many other expenses to consider, including inter-border deliveries, customs fees, etc.


Just because it has been said many times before doesn't make it true,

Pricing, especially at the manufacturer's level is based on Marketing Strategy, Competition and desired Market penetration, not on cost or these miscellaneous expenses.

Do people really think when HP offers an ink jet All-in-One at $29.95 they cover manufacturing costs and expenses or does it really cost twice as much to manufacture a Mac laptop compared to an Acer one (assuming the Mac is twice the price of Acer which seems to be the typical assumption).

There used to be many items in the distant past where the Canadian price was 50 to 70% more than the US price. The internet has changed that to a large degree because people can check prices now all over the world sitting in their favourite easy chair.
Tougher now for manufacturers and retailers, better for consumers up to a point.

As to the iPad - considering that the curent projected sales volume for the year is already double of what was planned originally, I would expect the Canadian price to be towards the higher end of the 5 -10% delta.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

I'll vote for $549


----------



## JustAMacUser (Oct 21, 2007)

krs said:


> Just because it has been said many times before doesn't make it true,
> 
> ...
> 
> Do people really think when HP offers an ink jet All-in-One at $29.95 they cover manufacturing costs and expenses


Very true. I did work for HP for a few years and can definitively say that their economy printers are sold at a loss. They are relying on individuals to purchase consumables (i.e. ink) to recoup costs. The marketing strategy works, obviously, because HP has been doing it for years (along with other manufacturers as well).

Based on the relative differences of existing Macs and iPods, I think $549 is a reasonable price to expect.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

I think $549 is a safe price point that will deter Canadians from the hassle of going across the border to buy an iPad. Paying $50 more is what you'd pay for gas, not to mention time and border wait times (some might argue at $599, it's still worth it to buy it here). 

Given the current strength of the loonie, I think it would be difficult for Apple to charge $599 without looking like they're gouging us.


----------

